# how much do you spend?



## malagaoth (Nov 28, 2017)

if you stay overnight in a urban carpark (such as Skipton or Hawick) how much do you spend in the town?

Or if you park up in a pub or farm shop do you always patronise the establishment?

For myself at a pub I always have a few pints and usually a meal, farmshops are more problematic often with the best will in the world I have found it nearly impossible to spend money.

Town carparks if Im honest I rarely spend anything, maybe a trip to the supermarket  for food and diesel but I would be doing that anyway.


----------



## Morphology (Nov 28, 2017)

I usually stay in the Park & Ride in Canterbury once or twice a year and spend upwards of £100-£200 each time (shopping, eating out etc).

I do so simply because Canterbury City Council provide that facility, and have written to then and thanked them for doing so.


----------



## oppy (Nov 28, 2017)

We have found that at farm shops there is often a tip box (or similar) alongside the till, so when we pop in to say thanks for letting us stop over we stick a fiver into it, obviously so that it doesn't look as if we are taking the pee. If there are things there that we purchase, then we just pop in and say thanks


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2017)

Anywhere i go north or south ireland we buy meals in cafes restaurants plus fuel.


----------



## Tezza (Nov 28, 2017)

Don’t stay in pub car parks , or farms. When we are away we don’t class it as a holiday . So we spend the same as at home . We buy diesel from supermarkets , and also shop in them .And just a thought , if people are spending so much in a village a few hundred miles from home , hmmmm but that also means your not helping your local economy by spending your cash somewhere else. I am under no illusions that I am helping anybody except myself. I expect nothing from anybody and they should in turn expect nothing from me. It seems to work for the both of us.


----------



## Tezza (Nov 29, 2017)

runnach said:


> selfish
> ˈsɛlfɪʃ/Submit
> adjective
> (of a person, action, or motive) lacking consideration for other people; concerned chiefly with one's own personal profit or pleasure.
> ...



lol.....no looking after me and mine. Same as you do , but maybe you don’t .


----------



## Tezza (Nov 29, 2017)

Tezza said:


> lol.....no looking after me and mine. Same as you do , but maybe you don’t .


 So now it’s selfish if you use a supermarket? Selfish if you don’t want to pay top dollar for something?
nice one ...you have just called about 16k members on here selfish ahahahahhaa.


----------



## Tezza (Nov 29, 2017)

Forgot , it must be that time of week here you have a pop at me lol 
I do not live in a subsidised flat . ( in case you have forgotten )


----------



## yorkieowl (Nov 29, 2017)

We don't stop in car parks, and if we stop in pub car parks (again not often as we're not big drinkers), then we use the pub, not necessarily for a meal, but certainly for a few beers. Having said that, the mh hasn't moved off the drive since April/May this year, I would be as well taking the tax off it!


----------



## Tezza (Nov 29, 2017)

Old git.

miseable , elderly , cockwomble . Often found residing in northern parts . Think they are superior , ( and they are ......(.to tadpoles)  can’t actually do a job , so have to teach.  Grumpy and lovers of immigrants butdoesnt understand irony. Votes brexit and then threatens to move to France , lol hahahahahaha


----------



## Tezza (Nov 29, 2017)

Not directed at anybody in particular.


----------



## Tezza (Nov 29, 2017)

runnach said:


> We are the same age, so "old git" obviously does not apply to us/me?


I said not meant for anybody in particular.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 29, 2017)

*Spending*

Pubs
We both prefer our own cooking
Pub meals are either cheap and not particularly good or very good and costly. 
No point in saving say £12 on a C&CC site then spending more in the pub
Different if meeting friends etc

Canterbury P&R Yes similar to another post we use it whenever we can.
As has been posted .free bus into the city and spend  on Food (supermarket and market) Clothes and whatever...so convenient

Other place we have spent 
Bury St Edmunds
Girvan
Rothbury
Musselburgh (beer for Terry ?)
Carlisle
Indeed all places where there seems to be both some provision for motorhomes and a "welcome mat".:welcome:
Fish and chips if available and they look good


If I cannot find anywhere to park (not overnight) ..I tend to sulk and move on.....happens too often
Same with height barriers   :mad1:  :mad1:  :mad1:


Other odds and ends if needed


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 29, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Don’t stay in pub car parks , or farms. When we are away we don’t class it as a holiday . So we spend the same as at home . We buy diesel from supermarkets , and also shop in them .And just a thought , if people are spending so much in a village a few hundred miles from home , hmmmm but that also means your not helping your local economy by spending your cash somewhere else. I am under no illusions that I am helping anybody except myself. I expect nothing from anybody and they should in turn expect nothing from me. It seems to work for the both of us.



Pretty much ditto for me for shorter stopovers, but if staying in the more remote areas like the west coast or any of the islands longer term then I will buy whatever I need anywhere I find it on sale and sod the cost (roadside eggs and jams etc. being one of my major weaknesses, I love getting nice eggs often with double or occasional triple yolks,) if it's too dear then I don't need it that much.

I also never stay in pubs, town car parks etc. but I will re-stock my basics in supermarkets when I get the rare opportunity (not many on the west coast or smaller islands.)


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 29, 2017)

runnach said:


> selfish
> ˈsɛlfɪʃ/Submit
> adjective
> (of a person, action, or motive) lacking consideration for other people; concerned chiefly with one's own personal profit or pleasure.
> ...



Yep, fits me to a tee.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 29, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> if you stay overnight in a urban carpark (such as Skipton or Hawick) how much do you spend in the town
> Or if you park up in a pub or farm shop do you always patronise the establishment?
> 
> For myself at a pub I always have a few pints and usually a meal, farmshops are more problematic often with the best will in the world I have found it nearly impossible to spend money.
> ...



I would never consider such stopovers without a specific reason (needing local services or something urgent.)
Same as above ... it's wilding for me.
Almost never drink alcohol and most farm shops up here in Scotlandshire are drive bys rather than places to park up.
There aren't many supermarket opportunities on the west coast or islands so I tend to stock up where I can.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 29, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Old git.
> 
> miseable , elderly , cockwomble . Often found residing in northern parts . Think they are superior , ( and they are ......(.to tadpoles)  can’t actually do a job , so have to teach.  Grumpy and lovers of immigrants butdoesnt understand irony. Votes brexit and then threatens to move to France , lol hahahahahaha



Woooohoooo that's meeeeeeeeeeeee (except thinking of moving to froggylandshire ... sod that! I love Scotland and my auld cockwomble has gone south, even when I'm in the norf.)


----------



## alcam (Nov 29, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> if you stay overnight in a urban carpark (such as Skipton or Hawick) how much do you spend in the town?
> 
> Or if you park up in a pub or farm shop do you always patronise the establishment?
> 
> ...



We're all different and if you pay for your parking space there is no obligation to spend , same as car drivers . I park in places like Skipton because I want to go to the great pubs , I enjoy the cafes and market too . I spend a fair amount .
I would suggest that a large percentage of motorhomers don't spend a lot . When some town council is perceived as being anti-us there is almost always one post stating 'we'll take our money elsewhere' !
The recent thread on Dover is a good example . I usually arrive late and leave early and spend next to nothing .


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 29, 2017)

runnach said:


> selfish
> ˈsɛlfɪʃ/Submit
> adjective
> (of a person, action, or motive) lacking consideration for other people; concerned chiefly with one's own personal profit or pleasure.
> ...



No Terry I kinda get where Tezza is coming from I stay all over the uk and still buy my diesel where I can get it the cheapest and my groceries while out at a supermarket where possible, I'll buy a meal and a couple of drinks if I am on a pub car park but to be honest they are not my thing as for local towns and villages I will buy if I need/ want something but if I know I can get the same for less nearer home then I will. lot of us on here are great at paying lip service to the echo warrior ethos that we won't damage the environment we will help the local economy in towns and villages where we stay if only they would let us park for free  but in reality most don't they park up do a bit of window shopping go back to their vans and drive to the next stop off .

And before you start Bruith wells free parking for BB holders I had lunch in the local cafe £13, a folding step £7, and a fish for my supper £4 not to help the local economy but because I was hungry and I needed a folding step but at the next stop I may purchase nothing, at the end of the day we are all on a budget while traveling and we will stretch our budget as far as we can so yes most of us look after our pennies first and if that's selfish then yes I'll stick my hand up to that one.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 29, 2017)

Abroad, we are often off the beaten track.. ( lost ).
If we pull in, to shop,eat or overnight, we'll make a point of thanking  someone and indicating that we're in a motorhome. Even if just buying bread.

If we all did that, motorhomers would perhaps be more welcome.


----------



## alcam (Nov 29, 2017)

***** said:


> I agree with most of the above, but you are forgetting that you spend by booking the ferry and keeping locals in work. This is more than spending a few quid in town![/QUOTE
> 
> You are absolutely correct re using ferry .
> Shouldn't say this , especially if the local resident is about , but I do find Dover a bit depressing/ depressed . I don't know the town so maybe it is not that bad . When I first started using the ferry I also thought Calais was crap . Was parked at the further away Aire . Now park near Place d'Armes and there are loads of good restaurants and bars


----------



## runnach (Nov 29, 2017)

I suppose when I was full timing everywhere I chose to be was my local economy.

Even shopping at supermarkets it helped keep local people employed. I do believe I spent varying amounts dependent upon where I was, It sometimes costs a little more but use a butcher for sausages rather than supermarkets, 

Food is one of my pleasures so happy to spend a bit more at a farmers market etc and visiting seeing what was on offer was part of the experience.

Was I worth that much to a local economy ? probably not, If I stopped on sites I preferred the CL types more my idea of relaxing, and I didn't need the swimming pools, arcades etc on the larger commercial places. I worked on those type of sites too so stopping on one did seem a busmans holiday and just not my thing.

I noted on a post a couple of months ago in respect of tourist taxes, someone had suggested an average MH spend be interesting how that figure was arrived at. 

Channa


----------



## jann (Nov 29, 2017)

We don't stop at pubs.
Farm shops are easy places to spend money because we always need food.
Places like Canterbury we pay to stop so don't feel we need to spend,but always seem to find something we want when we go into town on the bus.
Spending in supermarkets helps keep a local person in a job.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 29, 2017)

I rarely frequent towns when out on my travels, I live in one so want scenic tranquil surroundings as far away from civilisation as possible when away in my pvc.
I have at least 6 annual trips up the west coast of Scotland every year for at least a week each time. Like Runnach when visiting Applecross always frequent the inn and spend money on diesel. I always leave home with a full tank of diesel but spend at least another £150.00 on diesel when in Scotland along with visiting shops for food etc and a night or 2 on a campsite so spend plenty in whatever area I’m visiting up there.
When visiting the lakes which is usually every month I always visit the John Norris tackle shop in Penrith for fishing kit, the local supermarket for food and can spend a small fortune on parking fees in Keswick, Ambleside and any other Cumbrian town / village I visit.
So all in all considering I don’t drink alcohol and rarely visit pubs apart from the Applecross inn when in Scotland and the Tan Hill inn in Cumbria I spend a small fortune in what ever locality I visit.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 29, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Don’t stay in pub car parks , or farms. When we are away we don’t class it as a holiday . So we spend the same as at home . We buy diesel from supermarkets , and also shop in them .And just a thought , if people are spending so much in a village a few hundred miles from home , hmmmm but that also means your not helping your local economy by spending your cash somewhere else. I am under no illusions that I am helping anybody except myself. I expect nothing from anybody and they should in turn expect nothing from me. It seems to work for the both of us.



I never buy ANYTHING from the shops in my local village :scared:




then again, if there was actually HAVE a shop in my local village, maybe I would?

and a meal in the village pub?  last time I tried that, it was over £80 for the two of us, so that won't happen again in a hurry.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 29, 2017)

runnach said:


> You don't say what you got for your eighty quid?
> 
> Ps, Plus the fact, price would be on the menu?


I got dinner.

PS. I didn't say the price was not on the menu, but you don't check every price for every menu option before you call and book a table - or do YOU?


----------



## barryd (Nov 29, 2017)

France and Europe get most of my money although we did do two places in the UK last summer.

If I am parking somewhere free there I will nearly always spend money.  I prefer to park for free but will think nothing of spending twenty quid on cheese if there is a market and we do like to go to a bar in Europe, especially France in the summer if there is a nice village bar you can sit outside at.  Dammed sight cheaper than the UK as well if you drink wine of course and usually pretty good.

I was going to say that perhaps if motorhoming was easier in the UK I Would spend more money here but the pull of the south of France or the Alps or Pyrenees is too strong but I may be tempted to do more shorter trips if it was better here.  I generally spend £4000-£6000 a year when travelling and at the moment, the Lions share is spent over the water and predominantly in France.


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 29, 2017)

Well Im glad that the rancour of the early pages has died down!

I admit to having felt ripped off in some of the pubs Ive stayed at (although never to the tune of £80) but most of the time I have enjoyed really good meals  which for the two of us cost only slightly more than a night in a cheap CL/CS - and even in a cheap CL/CS you still have to eat!

I spent a couple of nights at a pub once where the meals were two for £9.99  a tesco meal deal costs that much!

At another establishment I was offered a free hook up - which I declined - although the patron said that he was on the verge of withdrawing the facility due to the number who said 'yes please' then neither ate nor drank in the pub and were never seen again!

As I said in the OP I have often found farm shops a problem - some seem to have almost nothing on sale, I stayed at an excellent one in  once which was the equal to many a CL/CS - water, toilets and black disposal and the only thing available to buy was a few strawberries!


I dont so much wild camp because its cheaper - it often isnt for me - its more a case of how you spend your money, I reckon on about £20 per night so thats either a night spending £20 in a site - soulless places which suck the life out of you or £20 spent in a rural pub chatting to the locals and I know which I prefer - I have had some great nights in small pubs in the back end of no where


----------



## wildebus (Nov 29, 2017)

runnach said:


> Most establishments do have websites where one can peruse through their menu, which would include price.Eighty quid seems ok, unless you are given slops?
> 
> Where was this gaff, do they have a website?



£80 for a meal for two in a village pub is expensive to me. I guess you frequent posher places than I do. 
In a typical pub I would expect to pay around the same ballpark figure as a Frankie and Bennies, Nandos, TGI Fridays etc.  Clearly my expectations for THAT pub were wrong, despite other pubs in the broad locality being HALF the price for a similar kind of meal - Supporting your local community businesses is a two-way street - you don't expect to pay way over the odds when doing so.


----------



## Caz (Nov 29, 2017)

Annie is spot on - we all have a budget of some sort, both at home and when away, but some may have larger budgets than others.

I spend when I either need or want to, on what I want or need at the time. I might go for a couple of days without spending anything, I did last June in Yorkshire - but sooner or later I either need to eat or to shop to replace supplies on board.

If an establishment gives me free parking then I like to reciprocate by spending money with them. A couple of weeks ago, I stayed at a pub for 2 nights which didn't charge me to park there - but I had a meal and a couple of drinks 3 times - friday evening, saturday lunch and saturday evening. I still spent less than I could have done on site fees in some places!

I've stayed at a few farm shops and have found that they can usually provide a breakfast or something in the cafe; if not then I buy some cheese, bread or whatever for later consumption. I'd have to buy it anyway and I don't mind paying a bit extra there as they've let me stay, rather than have to stop again later at a supermarket.


----------



## runnach (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks a cracking menu two thing strike me , just about everything is sourced local i.e very little Brake Bros , or 3663 in there, Also not far from Leith I suspect an area not only Scotlands culinary capital but gaining esteem from further afield te pub is competing with eateries in Leith 

Prices are not unreasonable my last place 2 fillet steaks a bottle of wine with starter between £80 -£100 we were award winning too for our homemade pies.

The other thing this venue offers fayre that you couldn't cook at home , and questionable to the same standard eg John Dory with shrimp bisque. Very few people know what to do with samphire etc so it gives a uniques selling proposition

Like this place all our food we sourced local for consistency, fish we bought what we thought was best ,,Incidentally the sun describes this as a rolling menu but that will be the idea behind it cod looks crap buy haddock or place instead,

Not least you enjoy it and keep going back so somebody is doing something right ,,,

Channa


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes you COULD rack up £80 for two - you could also have a perfectly reasonable two courses for £20 per head!


----------



## wildebus (Nov 30, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> Yes you COULD rack up £80 for two - you could also have a perfectly reasonable two courses for £20 per head!


Indeed.
Choose a Fillet steak and some pretentious wine and it is easily done.

Go for a starter, some chicken and a bottle of house wine it is over the top. 

No worries, just won't be back there (the actual meal itself did not redeem itself either by being unforgettable except by its price).


----------



## peter palance (Nov 30, 2017)

*me to*



***** said:


> I can't answer about in the UK as we do so little and then it is usually a campsite.
> However on mainland Europe, we do pretty well exclusively use aires and wild. We almost always buy locally and contribute to the economy!
> 
> edit
> one thing we don't do, is sneak away before any payment is collected.



 no i pay my  fees  thank you  regards pj


----------



## pamjon (Nov 30, 2017)

*How much do you spend?*

Well, I can only give you our opinion for what it is worth, we have never MH'd in this country in 27 years because we can not afford it. When we get to France or Spain we use as many of the free aires as possible but we do pay for a few when necessary.
However we consider between 5-10 euros ( depending on what the aire has to offer) is extremely cheap and good value for money. I would like to go to Cornwall or Devon but consider we are not welcome as MH's. I cannot justify paying at least £20 a night to stay just for a piece of grass. Two nights in England is the price of a ferry. So of course when wine is £1 bottle and you bring back as much as we do then it pays for our ferry, it's a no brainer to us. Of course MH's are more welcome in France than England. We do not wild camp and we do not go on camping sites ever. Of course, this will not suit everyone, but it suits us.
We do normally but our bread or other food from the local village that has provided a free aire to support them and it is like a thank you.
PJ


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 30, 2017)

> I would like to go to Cornwall or Devon but consider we are not welcome as MH's. I cannot justify paying at least £20 a night to stay just for a piece of grass.



I have had many nights in Cornwall and never paid £20, I have stayed at a lovely farm shop with fantastic views, water available and grey waste (no black) for free (bought a loaf some milk and a few cornish pasties in the shop)  There are several car parks in Devon where you can stay for £5 per night close enough to the town to visit far enough away to be quiet.

There are camp sites in both Devon and Cornwall which have fantastic deals in the low season  - like £1 per night (plus EHU if you need it) for full facilities

I usually go away for between 4 and 8 weeks at a time and only visit campsites every week/10 days mainly to get a wash load done.  C&CC sites are actually quite cheap if you are over 55 (it might be 60 now) usually we pay around £12 which is more than I like but it makes it convenient for the laundry andiI have a good long soak in the shower!

I dont drink wine (disgusting foreign muck) but stock up on cider at around £9 per gallon on my way through Somerset.


----------



## pamjon (Nov 30, 2017)

*How much do you spend?*

Please will you tell us where we can go for a £1 a night and the other places where you say it is free. Of course in France we sometimes have to stay on an Aire that resembles a car park but it is not very often as we don't like car parks. Normally we park next to a beautiful Chateau or next to a river or even next to the sea. I am sorry that you think that wine is foreign muck but is like I said before not every thing suits everyone.
Pj


----------



## vwalan (Nov 30, 2017)

there are loads of free parking places in cornwall ,in fact all over uk. might not be right by the coast but just a little bit inland . 
last time i paid for a place was in 2009 in spain at hospital de infant . only then as a real emergency. it was a campsite . 
cant remember the last time i paid to park.  never mind park not camp. 
drive with eyes open on minor roads not main roads ,loads places . 
water is in almost every village most are likely to ever visit .


----------



## Byronic (Dec 1, 2017)

pamjon said:


> Please will you tell us where we can go for a £1 a night and the other places where you say it is free. Of course in France we sometimes have to stay on an Aire that resembles a car park but it is not very often as we don't like car parks. Normally we park next to a beautiful Chateau or next to a river or even next to the sea. I am sorry that you think that wine is foreign muck but is like I said before not every thing suits everyone.
> Pj[/QUOTE
> 
> What can be amusing is finding a French aire, little more than a sealed carpark
> with a €5 or €7 charge with a couple of British vans on it for the night and close by a free sealed parking area with French vans and myself on it. Out of season in particular do as the locals do, especially for an overnighter.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 1, 2017)

It just dawned on me ... everyone is talking about how much or little they spend locally or abroad in their MH's and vans, but no-one has included the amount spent on buying /converting their vehicles!

Surely _THAT _ would be helping the economy of the area in which you purchased it.


----------



## Byronic (Dec 1, 2017)

But, many are spending nearly half their income on rent or a mortgage.


----------



## malagaoth (Dec 1, 2017)

> Please will you tell us where we can go for a £1 a night and the other places where you say it is free




There is a campsite in Brean (Devon) that has special offers in early spring late autumn 3 nights for three pounds (I think its £15 if you want a hook up) they have a host of other offers at better times of the year which are very reasonable (not sure but about £30 per week rings a bell).

There is a campsite in Newquay £10 per night with EHU again spring and autumn.

PARK caravaning group had an offer this autumn at a variety of sites - although not in devon - for £1 per night I had a very pleasant week at one in October although its wasnt the sort of place I would go anywhere near in seaon, we had a huge field almost to ourselves just us and two full timers

these are full facility sites not CL/CS type sites.

Car parks in Westward Oh! and several other towns (soon to include exmouth) at £5 per night - several of these carparks have toilet facilities, In cornwall Tintagel has a range of very large carparks £3 for overnight, Mevagessy is £5(I think) and there are several other out of the way carparks for £3 - £5 pernight  I should add that these are not carparks where you are merely tolerated you are officially permitted to park

I tend to go off season (spring and autumn) and have always found the carparks to be quiet - to the extent that we are often on our own
for free nights avail of ********* membership - not to everyones taste but I find it very good - or avail of the listings on this site


----------



## alcam (Dec 1, 2017)

Byronic said:


> pamjon said:
> 
> 
> > Please will you tell us where we can go for a £1 a night and the other places where you say it is free. Of course in France we sometimes have to stay on an Aire that resembles a car park but it is not very often as we don't like car parks. Normally we park next to a beautiful Chateau or next to a river or even next to the sea. I am sorry that you think that wine is foreign muck but is like I said before not every thing suits everyone.
> ...


----------



## Byronic (Dec 1, 2017)

alcam said:


> Byronic said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I got caught out like that in Lucca (I know it's in Italy) once . Getting late , dark etc . Went into quite expensive Aire paid in advance . Virtually next door was a free car park
> ...


----------

